# Happy Birthday Bostaurus



## Angelpeace (Apr 21, 2009)

Bostaurus,
  Just wanted to be the first to wish you a HAPPY BIRTHDAY. Hope you have a great one, full of fun, family friends, and great bottle finds.
 Peace,
 Angelpeace


----------



## bostaurus (Apr 21, 2009)

Thank you very much.  Fifty-one today.  My daughter just told me that I reached the top of the hill last year, now I am heading down the hill.  I told her that I intend to keep climbing for as many years as the Lord gives me.
 I won a couple auctions on eBay so I have already started the day off right.  Had some emails from family back in the States and my hubby of 26 years is taking me to dinner tonight.  Life is good.


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 21, 2009)

Guten Morgen, und herzlichen Glueckwuensch zu deinem Geburtstag! (hope ya been there long enough to understand that, and that you're "scheiss Ami" enough to let me talk to you in the informal case!) -Charlie


----------



## bostaurus (Apr 21, 2009)

thanks Charlie,  That is about all I can understand ...and menus!  We have been here almost 6 years.  I tried at the beginning but the military is such a big part of the Kaiserslautern community that most Germans here speak English, especially those 30 and younger.  I butcher the language so bad they usually just began to speak English to me!    Our landlord speaks perfect English.  All my German neighbors except one or two can speak English. The lady at the local bakery insists on English so she can practice her language skills.
 Even German speakers can't understand the older folks here as they speak Pfalzisch German which is very far from High Deutsch....especially after a few beers.

 Thanks again...


----------



## Stardust (Apr 21, 2009)

may your day be filled with love and peace,
 star


----------



## bostaurus (Apr 21, 2009)

it has been..thanks Star


----------



## Angelpeace (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm glad the day is going so good for you. Everyone deserves a special birthday. I bet Germany is beautiful. My cousin and her husband, who works for the Army Corp of Engineers, were stationed over there in the early 1980's. I wanted to go visit her, but I know it costs a lot of money, espically since I knew if I was going to Europe I wanted to see as much of it as I could take in in two weeks. When I finally got a bunch of money saved for a trip, I had the option of going there or on a Carribean cruise. I opted for the cruise because I didn't have to go through the hassel of getting a passport. Even though the cruise was great and I saw many wonderful sites, I sometimes still wish that I had gone to Europe. You said you turned 51 today. I turned 52 in December. Do you have any other interests besides bottles? I love music, especially from the 1960s and early 1970s, writing, reading, and singing (my husband is a great guitar player). Before my eyesite got bad I loved to do needlework, and before I got disabled, I loved to go hiking and mountain climbing. Fell off the side of a mountain one time. That's why I'm disabled today. Again, I wish you all the best. Oh yeah, when my cousin was over there she used to tell us that driving on the Autobahn was just terrible. Is it still like driving on a racetrack? That's what she used to tell us. 
 Peace,
 Angelpeace


----------



## glass man (Apr 21, 2009)

HOPE IT HAS BEEN A GROOVEY COOL BIRTHDAY![&:] JAMIE


----------



## Jim (Apr 21, 2009)

Happy birthday, Melinda!  ~Jim


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday to you....
                                                                     Joe


----------



## whitefeather (Apr 22, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY[]

 Whitefeather


----------



## bostaurus (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes!  
 Angelpeace...Germany is beautiful and we have been blessed to be at a base in a rural area with forested rolling hills, farms and vineyards.  We will miss this place when we get back to the States but it will be so nice to be home.  The time we have spent  away from home has made us love the US more.  I will stop there before I get on my soapbox!!
 I am a home schooling mom so I don't have a lot of time for my hobbies.  One kid is in college now, one graduating this year and one next year so my time is becoming a bit more free.  That  has let me get back to my bottle collecting.  I also collect military insignia from Army Veterinary corps of all countries, antique agriculture books,try to find time for my guitar, love to garden, teach pottery classes and work in ministries at our church.
 I actually love the autobahn.  I routinely drive about 80mph...I would go faster but the mini van does not like it.  My husband's old beat up 15 year old BMW drives best at 100 mph.  They just make cars to handle those speeds here.  The autobahn is always in good shape...it is not until you get off the autobahn that the roads get rough...but then they have speed limits, strict speed limits on all other roads.  There is also the factor that the drivers follow the rules a bit more diligently than American drivers.  When driving school is manditory, lasts a few months, and the cost of a license is over $2000 (school and fees) you behave on the road.


----------

